# question for wine experts



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I am just starting to get into the wine scene usually drink rum or wiskey,my question is if i have 3 or 4 glasses I get really dried out feels like I need a glass of water in between glasses of wine,I really love port, doesnt dry me out like wine guess because its sweet,what types of wine will not dry me to the bone? I really enjoy the reds.and shiraz ...thanx


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm NO expert at all.....

Just have a glass of water in between glasses..... a nice pallat clenser anyhow.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm no expert, either, but I often have a glass of ice water when i'm drinking reds...for the exact reason you described...

jag


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

some red will dry you out more than others. its is ok to have some h20 with you wine. in fact its good for you. it also sound like you are drinking high alc. wines. if you want a wine that is a little smoother try one with les alc or one from a colder growing area like france or even new york. i like a young pinot noir with a lot of fruit flavor.

try a pinot from north cali it will be cheap but good


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Many Cabs will have a tendency to dry you out a bit. I agree, try a Pinot Noir, a little bit fruitier but still full flavored. 

2005 and 2006 Pinot's from Oregon and Carneros(Napa and Sonoma) are drinking very well right now and many can be found for under $25 a bottle. 

I'm no expert, but thats my :2


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> some red will dry you out more than others. its is ok to have some h20 with you wine. in fact its good for you. it also sound like you are drinking high alc. wines. if you want a wine that is a little smoother try one with les alc or one from a colder growing area like france or even new york. i like a young pinot noir with a lot of fruit flavor.
> 
> try a pinot from north cali it will be cheap but good


i am no expert by any means:2


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Go with your instincts and drink a glass of water between glasses of wine.
Dry reds are my favorite. Water is required.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Yes waiter I will have the Shiraz with a glass of ice water also. That's what the experts say anyway!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Go for some of the Aussie shirazes. They tend to be more drinkable when young, and more fruit-forward. Look for anything by Kilikanoon (especially Parable, Testament, or Covenant), Marquis Philips (S9, Sarah's blend), Two Hands (any of the "Garden" series), Mitolo (G.A.M., Savitar, or, for less than $20, Jester Shiraz). Good luck!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I usually start to get a slightly dehydrated feeling after several glasses of wine too. Toss back the water and keep on goin'!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

... wine experts drink water....


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

stick with still water. some people say that sparkling can be a little salty, it might not help the dry mouth, and could alter the taste of the wine.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Go for some of the Aussie shirazes. They tend to be more drinkable when young, and more fruit-forward. Look for anything by Kilikanoon (especially Parable, Testament, or Covenant), Marquis Philips (S9, Sarah's blend), Two Hands (any of the "Garden" series), Mitolo (G.A.M., Savitar, or, for less than $20, Jester Shiraz). Good luck!


Couldn't be more dead-nuts on. Aussie shiraz is great, and IMHO the Mitolo Jester Shiraz is off the chain! :r Except I am the only one in our store that likes it more than the Cab...so go figure. I also highly recommend Small Gully Maranenga Shiraz for around $20 a bottle. It is like drinking jam it is so fruit heavy. Two Hands and Marquis Philips also good selections.

If you want to stick to domestic reds, possibly cab/merlot or other blends of that type would be up your ally. My best advice is find a reputable wine store you trust and have them walk you through different regions and grapes.


----------

